# Visit to Stone & Wood Brewery



## Coodgee (13/11/17)

Stopped by Stone & Wood Brewery at Byron on the weekend. I know they have another site now but I was surprised how small the original brewery is for such a popular beer. Didn't go behind the scenes or get to ask any questions. There were two guys brewing - the smell was amazing and smelled very malty - but they looked really busy so didn't want to bother them.

One thing I have heard is that the beer on tap at the brewery is lovely and fresh and the pacific ale aroma will blow your socks off. Well I'm able to report that I couldn't tell the difference between the beer I had here and the one I get at the local pub in Brisbane. I think it's just that my tastes have changed a lot over the last few years but I don't really rate the pacific ale anymore. You have to really sniff to get much aroma off it. I prefer the mid-strength garden ale to be honest. There was another tasty beer as well but the bar girl messed up the order of the tasting paddle so not quite sure what it was. 

Anyway, here are the photos:


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/11/17)

My wife and I went there about a year back. 

To be honest we found the beer served to us on the tasting trays to be green and over-hopped.


----------



## Dave70 (13/11/17)

I dont know much about marketing, but there seems something not quite right about converting a keg emblazoned with you company log into a piss trough.


----------



## zensome (13/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> I dont know much about marketing, but there seems something not quite right about converting a keg emblazoned with you company log into a piss trough.



LMAO


----------



## DU99 (13/11/17)

wonder what the ladies loo is using...


----------



## Dave70 (13/11/17)

DU99 said:


> wonder what the ladies loo is using...



I'm now doing a mental inventory of and various brewing equipment, and hopefully, an autoclave. Lets just leave it at that..


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> I dont know much about marketing, but there seems something not quite right about converting a keg emblazoned with you company log into a piss trough.



It's the conversion unit for XXXX, after all they are former Lion Nathan brewers.


----------

